# Electric or Gas cooker?



## lahori

Hi 
I am moving into an apartment in tecom which does not allow gas cylinders
They have their own gas connection with a monthly fee.

Which is an economical option:
Using an electric cookingware
Using a gas cookingware?

Thank you for your opinion. We are a young couple and do a lot of cooking ourselves. 5 days a week atleast. 

Regards


----------



## dr0nehack

gas


----------



## rsinner

Either ways, I do not think it costs much. Probably less than 40-50 Dhs a month depending on the amount of cooking done at home. We usually cook at home as well. 
The only thing is that with electric cookers things like Rotis are difficult to make. Also, we found the electrical thing slower. However, in our new apartment we have synthetic natural gas, and the supply was disrutped a couple of times and they had to fix it. Missed our electrical cooker then.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

There's gas in my building and a gas hob with an electric oven. Good combo and the gas bills are tiny, although I don't cook that much during the week. Still the cost is small and a gas hob is far better for things like wok cooking. No gas supply issues in 3 years but I have a simple AED 80 plug in hot plate somewhere if that was ever an issue.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Definitely gas. A friends villa gets so expensive in the summer and gas has proven to be so cheap, they try and use gas whenever possible, such as changing the water heater to gas.

I suspect he would change to gas lights if he could figure out a safe way, but he had to make do with LED lighting instead.


----------



## BedouGirl

For cooking, I would always go for a gas hob and electric oven. I won't do that where I live because I wouldn't have a gas bottle so we are all electric which males me recommend gas more strongly if you have this option.


----------



## vantage

electric is a good option IF you can get a good _Induction_ hob. 
better and more efficient / controllable than gas, in my opinion.
There is very little traction in the Induction market here, though.


----------



## Zeeshan08

I don't think the difference in the monthly cost is anything to worry about from the cooker. Gas will be cheaper but electric isnt that much either. My wife cooks daily and it only made a difference in our bill of 50 AED per month using the electric. We have a whirlpool ceramic electric cooker and oven. We went gas because the previous place we lived for a few months didn't have gas and we didn't want to deal with cylinders.


----------



## goingtodubai

Zeeshan08 said:


> I don't think the difference in the monthly cost is anything to worry about from the cooker. Gas will be cheaper but electric isnt that much either. My wife cooks daily and it only made a difference in our bill of 50 AED per month using the electric. We have a whirlpool ceramic electric cooker and oven. We went gas because the previous place we lived for a few months didn't have gas and we didn't want to deal with cylinders.


I dont know where you guys live but I pay about 300 AED a month for my gas bill and was considering switching to electricity , thoughts?


----------



## lahori

goingtodubai said:


> I dont know where you guys live but I pay about 300 AED a month for my gas bill and was considering switching to electricity , thoughts?


You should get it checked. I live in tecom. The building has gas supply. And i paid 120 aed other than the iinitial installation cost in april. And it is still not finished. The guy said it would last 4-5 months or so. Though its been 6 months now. 
And i am a Pakistani and Pakistani cusine requires longer cooking times.


----------



## londonmandan

Gas all the way with an fan oven, I hate cooking with electric.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR

induction stove always !!


----------



## goingtodubai

any of you with lootah gas?
with these guys you pay 75 AED a month basic + consumption (around 200), which makes it around 300 AED a month. 300 for cooking, a month


----------



## kmdxb

Where I am now it's electric only, not allowed gas. Having used gas and electric for both hob and oven, my preference now would be gas hob and electric oven.

300 AED a month for gas is way too much, but sounds like it is a piped connection rather than separate gas bottles - and seems that they are charging a huge markup on that (and probably don't allow you to use any other supplier).

I used to have the 22Kg gas cylinders which I think are now about 130 AED each, and they would last around 3 months - so on average about 40 to 45 AED a month. That was with a gas hob and gas oven so used the gas quicker than just a hob would of.


----------



## Bondo2

This is an interesting discussion. I am moving to Dubai very soon and was wondering if town houses in places like JVC or meadows have gas pipes or allowed to use gas bottles


----------

